# First Clean



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Not the easiest of colours to get a deep shine from, but definitely a joy to clean... 8)


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice, this is exactly what I ordered before switching to the TTS a few weeks later. Did you get the Gardx protection with the car (or whatever they use in the UK)?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks great, thanks for posting the pictures up 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

very nice! my favorite config.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks guys! 

Gave it a quick wipe down with Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical after drying it off and it seemed to give it a more wet and glossy look. 8)


----------



## as00nhs (Jun 10, 2015)

Very Nice!

I might try the Dodo Mist - White is always a hard colour to bring out the shine...

Well done for a good cleaning job!


----------



## Gellets (Aug 21, 2010)

Can I ask what else you used on it..

Just picked up my new Glacier White Mk3 and planning it's first loving clean..


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Gellets said:


> Can I ask what else you used on it..
> 
> Just picked up my new Glacier White Mk3 and planning it's first loving clean..


Nothing too fancy... just a wash with Dodo Juice Supernatural shampoo, dried off then wiped down with Dido red mist tropical which gave it a bit of gloss. I did buy a tub of Dodo Light Fantastic wax which is meant to be really good for light coloured cars, especially white, but not used it yet.

Remember the pics after it's been washed! 8)


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Mr R said:


> Gellets said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask what else you used on it..
> ...


I have used Dodo Red Mist Tropical detail spray... It's excellent stuff for topping up your wax.
Wax wise I've had a few but my wax of choice now is Raceglaze Signature Series '55. £67, it's not cheap but it really is fabulous, gives a great finish. Between waxes I use Raceglaze Clearmist Carnauba Detailing Spray after washing and drying. I think it's better than Red Mist but either is a brilliant product.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Heard of the Raceglaze stuff... will check out the carnauba detailing spray, cheers for that.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is that Glacier white? I use Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid on my Mk2 Ibis and it works really well with white.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Is that Glacier white? I use Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid on my Mk2 Ibis and it works really well with white.


No, it's Ibis white... will check out the Supernatural Hybrid stuff, cheers. Dodo really do make some great products.


----------



## Gellets (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for that... Time to do some Dodo shopping then I think...


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

I've just given mine a TST treatment (its a teflon type coating I used to sell when I was in the car trade 10 yrs ago) and lasts a lot longer than Autoglym Super Resin I use otherwise.
What do you experts suggest out of all these detailing products on the market to be used on top of the coating?
Mines Glacier White.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

First clean today and an Opticoat paint sealant. Pleased as..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Red looks great, I've still not cleaned mine yet - saves swirls!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

mr gee said:


> First clean today and an Opticoat paint sealant. Pleased as..


Lol that was me last weekend 

Finished article...


















Used some of this stuff and so far impressed.










p.s. looking good in red and I might have gone for it if my last hadn't been red!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

cheechy said:


> Used some of this stuff and so far impressed.


Oooh ! That stuff looks expensive.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ZephyR2 said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Used some of this stuff and so far impressed.
> ...


You know it's expensive when they use the word 'boutique' in the description :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mr Gee / Cheechy - your cars look fantastic. Such great colours.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

cheechy said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > cheechy said:
> ...


Listen - its people like you using "boutique" preparations on the their TT that gives it the hairdressers car tag. :lol:


----------

